# Any questions on Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies



## SECRET_AGENT (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello Every one, 
I am a regular digit reader,

but hearing of many cabinets and SMPS i came across Zebronics.
I saw its cabinets & SMPS and liked one:

Antibiotic with 400 watt 24 pin.

www.zebronics.net

and the dealer says me to reduce 400 bucks from the cost of cabinet if i dont take SMPS.

because i am planning to buy Platinum series of zebronics with 500watt PSU

and the costs are:

Cabinet :2400/- with 400 watt PSU and 2000 excluding it.
SMPS:2300 (500WATT) platinum series.

Are the quality Good enough to buy.
and are the prices ok.

The cabinet comes with two LED fans and TEMPERATURE DISPLAY and AUDIO And USB Ducts.

PLEASE Suggest me as i have to buy tomorrow..

thanx in advance PLEASE REPLY SOON


----------



## premsharma (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

At what cost the Zebronics Antibiotic Black with PSU????  and at which place??

This model is good cabinet and PSU along with it also OK.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Zebronics Antibiotic is the best Cabinets I have seen. My friend bought it last year. Its three LED fans are working perfect and very silent. The front display has got temperature control, HD activity and a real time clock. the alarm feature is also good too. The backlight hasn't faded ince last 6 months we bought it.  And the SMPS is also good. At that time it cost us 1950 bucks.


----------



## SECRET_AGENT (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

2400 with Smps and at faridabad
__________
is it ok to buy it @2400 or should i ask the dealer to cut off the prices . and give me in 1950/- coz prices are decreasing not increasing and i am using 1 gb ddr2 with 250gb hdd and a 7600 card and i am a AMD X2 user with asus mobo


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

the prices are absolutely okay. I bought PEACE with 400 watt smps for 2600


----------



## premsharma (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				SECRET_AGENT said:
			
		

> 2400 with Smps and at faridabad
> __________
> is it ok to buy it @2400 or should i ask the dealer to cut off the prices . and give me in 1950/- coz prices are decreasing not increasing and i am using 1 gb ddr2 with 250gb hdd and a 7600 card and i am a AMD X2 user with asus mobo



You are lucky to have these prices. I wanted it urgently, Delhi no stock of Antibiotic balck, so I had to order it from Jaipur. The total cost to me was Rs 2900.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				SECRET_AGENT said:
			
		

> Hello Every one,
> I am a regular digit reader,
> 
> but hearing of many cabinets and SMPS i came across Zebronics.
> ...



Though antibiotic is good I'd suggest you have a look at their PEACE cabanet.

*www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp

The very top one.

I was also going for antibiotec but when I saw PEACE I changed my mind. I got it for 2200 including 400 W PSU, but I replaced the PSU to get a powersafe one.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I dont know that zebronics is such a good brand.but there is no shortage for zebronics casings here in south afaik
AND its an Indian brand


----------



## premsharma (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Though antibiotic is good I'd suggest you have a look at their PEACE cabanet.
> 
> *www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp
> 
> ...



Where did you buy powersafe from? Are they available in Delhi? Some contacts please.


----------



## Stick (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Though antibiotic is good I'd suggest you have a look at their PEACE cabanet.
> 
> *www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp
> 
> ...



Your siggy show you have SATA HDD and what ever till I read about powersafe PSU have only one Drawback that *NO SATA Connectors*?

I am confused and hod my self to buy Powersafe Gold 400W PSU (it's more than enough than my requiremtns). Can you please make sure that it have SATA Connectors?

Pleae PM me.

Thanks


----------



## premsharma (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Your siggy show you have SATA HDD and what ever till I read about powersafe PSU have only one Drawback that *NO SATA Connectors*?
> 
> I am confused and hod my self to buy Powersafe Gold 400W PSU (it's more than enough than my requiremtns). Can you please make sure that it have SATA Connectors?
> 
> ...



It has got 2-4 sata connectors. I have just recieved my VIP/Powersafe 500 watt gold @ 3100 ex mumbai.
500 watt gold model has sata connectors, i think 2 but no idea of 400 watt one


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				premsharma said:
			
		

> Where did you buy powersafe from? Are they available in Delhi? Some contacts please.



I knew somwbody would ask this q who must have tried getting the powersafe psu. Kunar the distributers do not have any outlet in delhi....strange though. I got it from my friend from banglore.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> I knew somwbody would ask this q who must have tried getting the powersafe psu. Kunar the distributers do not have any outlet in delhi....strange though. I got it from my friend from banglore.



I too got it from Mumbai through a discovered friend here in the forum.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Your siggy show you have SATA HDD and what ever till I read about powersafe PSU have only one Drawback that *NO SATA Connectors*?
> 
> I am confused and hod my self to buy Powersafe Gold 400W PSU (it's more than enough than my requiremtns). Can you please make sure that it have SATA Connectors?
> 
> ...



No sata connectors???.......it has sata connectors I am using it...


----------



## premsharma (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Though antibiotic is good I'd suggest you have a look at their PEACE cabanet.
> 
> *www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp
> 
> ...



I still like antibiotic. I have seen PEACE also. After all it is personal preference but most of the people buying Antibiotic. Therefore, you will hardly find it in stock.

Their PSU seems Ok either. I have done some testings on them but not enough number of them to pass some judgement.


----------



## Stick (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> No sata connectors???.......it has sata connectors I am using it...



Is it 400W (Silver or Gold)  or 500W Gold? Date of Mfg. on Label?


----------



## ambandla (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I heard that zebronics PSU's are not strong. For 2k, there should be better option. I think Antec PSU will come for this price.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Is it 400W (Silver or Gold)  or 500W Gold? Date of Mfg. on Label?



500 W no Idea about gold or silver, must be gold if it has sata connectors. Can't get to see the mfg date. got it for 2600.
__________


			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> I heard that zebronics PSU's are not strong. For 2k, there should be better option. I think Antec PSU will come for this price.



Antec PSU starts from 3500 AFAIK


----------



## Stick (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> 500 W no Idea about gold or silver, must be gold if it has sata connectors. Can't get to see the mfg date. got it for 2600.



Where did you buy it and when? If you manage by any digitain to get PSU from Mumbai let me Know same?


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Where did you buy it and when? If you manage by any digitain to get PSU from Mumbai let me Know same?



No No I have my very dear friend in Banglore doing CCNP from Topguntech. He got it for me when he visited Delhi. Checkout the following Kunar center in banglore, though I am not sure he got it from this place.

Mr. Nandkumhar / Mr. Guru
KPPL-Bangalore, #7, 1st Cross, Sampangi, Rama Nagar, Bangalore 080-41142565 / 41142566


----------



## SECRET_AGENT (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

hey Antibiotic cab. holders plz help me again.

i got the Cab. today with 450 watt Smps , now after installing everything my two fans are only working means the green one on side panel and the blue one at the back ..
but the roof top fan is not working.. even after pressing the button ,

when i changed the wire and exchanged it witj rear fan then the roof worked and the rear one stopped 

(FAN 1 to Fan2 ) intechange of leads... IS MY LEAD not working.. is it a problem
__________
And where to put that sensor...... please tell that soon


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Zebronics makes pretty decent cabs n power supplies.
But ur requirement is greater power so decide urself .

Antibiotic is costing (with power supply ) Rs. 2150 or 2200 in Indore .So without psu it shud be 1700 or 1800 .
I really wanted to go for it but was done by the budget. Its really as cool a gaming case as one gets in budget. 

Did u chek Azalea n Lava ~ 1400 bucks . These also look cool .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

hey @SECRET_AGENT dude 

i too bought Zeb. Antibiotic (black)


*Problem Solved*  i forgot about the cabbie. connectors:

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/8021/dsc04115nj2.th.jpg
*img160.imageshack.us/img160/9549/dsc04116ne8.th.jpg
(the white o/p)


----------



## sam9s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey @SECRET_AGENT dude
> 
> i too bought Zeb. Antibiotic (black)
> 
> ...



Hey 18000 so finally you went the bling bling way. I am happy. So how things are. I hope you got the solution of your first problem.


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I am having a little prob, I'm having peace cabinet and the HDD activity led does not blink w.r.t that of read-write on Hard Disk , It is constantly on. Please help me, rectify this. thanks in advance.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

yeah,  i tried to avoid _Bling-Bling_, but it found its way to me

S.P. road suks (b'lore)

i went to more than 10 shops & they didnt have this Zebr. AntiBiotic, but all those punk A&& got them frm other shops

i was lookin for ASUS cabby though, but 3.5 hours of search & wait pissed me off, so finally went for AntiBiotic.

one guy showed a piece in which there was no display (the plastic panel was there but no LCD behind it), he said it was  transparent LCD i left that idiot's shop without sayin anythin tat punk A&&&&

finally i found a good piece in a shop & got it.


btw tell me wats the least things needed to boot up the mobo.

rit now i've HDD, but no new XP (OEM) to fresh install.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> I am having a little prob, I'm having peace cabinet and the HDD activity led does not blink w.r.t that of read-write on Hard Disk , It is constantly on. Please help me, rectify this. thanks in advance.



Well I cant open the cab to give you the setting, but I am sure some missmatch in the cables, coz mine works fine. When I assembled my PC cabbie's top fan did'nt go and I had to switch cables couple of times to get the correct settings.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

@s18000rpm Have you fixed all the sh1t(cards etc.)in the motherboard?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

cord. yes i've fixed them. now i'll have to turn off this PC & remove the proccy & then only i can tell whether the new mobo & RAM will work together or not

so  i wanna know b4 turn OFF the PC guys  wats the least things needed to boot up the mobo.

rit now i've HDD with OEM XP, but no new XP  to fresh install.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Use that hdd.It should work.Dont do any thing else(install driver for mb etc.)  in that installation.
just fix the hdd and proccy+ram.
pray a bit
switch it on.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

so we need HDD as bare minimum for testing the mobo & ram?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Not bare minimum though,just to make sure everything is in order(I have never tried running computer with hdd disconnected)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> just fix the hdd and proccy+ram.
> *pray a bit*
> switch it on.



nice step by step procedure

Prayin is wat i'm i've been doin all these time, u guys too pray that mobo & RAM should work

okay guys, i'm Logging OFF now, but you guys dont log OFF

i'll be baaack in 15-30mins with Update . i wish i bring Good News when i come back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Best of f*** (i mean luck)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

thanks

English IS a funny lang.


see wat u can do with just mistyping a letter =>Luck=> replace L by F & u got....


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

*YES it WORKS**smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gif*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gif*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gif*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gif*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gif

thanks dudes Thank you SOOOO VERRRY MUCH

*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gif*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gif*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gifI'm so happy that i cant explain it*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_8.gif


this is "Advanced Setting" page in BIOS.

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/7761/dsc04117ce6.th.jpg

i was able to change the freq. (533,667,800)
pls guys explain the other things in that screen

1st time i missed the BIOS(forgot to F1), it showed this error. is it normal as i did not connect anything, except Procy, RAM?

*error*
_The Firmware has detected that a CMOS Checksum Error has Occured_


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Plug the hdd and if the error stays .Try changing the cmos battery.
(error looks serious to me)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i'll do tat 2morow, then only i can plug in the HDD.

only one procy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Who is the BIOS manufacturer?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i dunno. i didnt notice it.


but found thishere
"Recent desktop boards manufactured by Intel use an *Intel/AMI (American Megatrends) *BIOS core"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Most of the search I have done indicates that this error may be due to weak 
cmos battery.So,nothing big


----------



## sam9s (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i'll do tat 2morow, then only i can plug in the HDD.
> 
> only one procy



That is so nice to see. I can understand your happiness even I felt the same way when I successfully OC my PC beyond 3Ghz after a struggle for 1 month with more than 100 boot ups. 
neeway I can atleast see you can adjust the timings. Try connecting the HDD. Try locating you FSB and set it to 266. Keep the memory frequency to 533, and memory timings to 4-4-4-12 to begin with. I forgot which processor r u using......???. Finally try booting to DOS or windows if you have that loaded in your HDD. Report back....lets see......


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

@Vimal u scared the sh1t out of me man

one moment i was jumping & waking up all my frnds (in their phone) & next moment Pin DROP SILENCE

i'll also change the battry. 

is it OK price for a fake CPU heatsink+fan =400bucks. , but a guy was sayin CPU fans r not sold separately.
or pls tell me other branded CPU fan under 500bucks.

@sam i've Intel P4 3.06GHz, 519K model.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *@Vimal u scared the sh1t out of me man*
> 
> one moment i was jumping & waking up all my frnds (in their phone) & next moment Pin DROP SILENCE
> 
> ...



Hmm?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

^^for more details pls visit page #2. hum aapke ke aabhaari hain(IndianAirlines announcement Ishstyle)


----------



## premsharma (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				SECRET_AGENT said:
			
		

> hey Antibiotic cab. holders plz help me again.
> 
> i got the Cab. today with 450 watt Smps , now after installing everything my two fans are only working means the green one on side panel and the blue one at the back ..
> but the roof top fan is not working.. even after pressing the button ,
> ...



Along with your cabinet, you find small piece of paper which explains the settings. The 3rd fan [RAM fan] will start at the threshold temprature you set. Switch must be on always. You can set this temp from front panel. It can have even audio beeps on reaching that temp and then fan starts.

For the purpose of checking just set this temp to say 20 degree and then see all the three fans will start working. RAM fan will start when temp reaches 20 degree.

Sensor can be anywhere in the cabinet suitably located so that it do not  get intangled into fans. Temp indication is of the interior cabinet compartment as a whole.


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Well I cant open the cab to give you the setting, but I am sure some missmatch in the cables, coz mine works fine. When I assembled my PC cabbie's top fan did'nt go and I had to switch cables couple of times to get the correct settings.



just tell me how you connected your harddisk cord (a two pin small lead like cord is left free in my cab) where should i connect it to.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

all the cords are named, right?

i bought AntiBiotic, it had two Cords- "HDD LED", i refered m/b & cabinet manuel book & connected them (- & +), with the On/OFF switch.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> all the cords are named, right?
> 
> i bought AntiBiotic, it had two Cords- "HDD LED", i refered m/b & cabinet manuel book & connected them (- & +), with the On/OFF switch.



Yes he is right, but in my case i.e for ASUS P5B mobo what they have done is, they have provided a q-connector. Q-connector is jumper looking connector, all you do is to connect the HDD LED, Power Switch cord and Reset switch cord (which are clearly labeled)to the q connector and then just plug the q connector on to the mobo's panel connector. Rest is taken care off by itself. P5B has oodels of such kind of features.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i'm really lookin forward to ASUS P5B VM.

it retails @ around 8.5k, so i'll sell my current Intel dg965 & get myself asus

btw every thing worked fine, i installed both RAM's, bu a msg. ocured, it said that RAM in slot 1  (slot 0) is of diffrnt size & DIMM cant be activated.

i booted up into BIOS, but didnt want to play with any settings, as i dont know much about all these.

i installed Vista (beta2), it takes up 500+ram, tried to run nfs mw, but it gets randomly slow, maybe its coz of beta Display drivers, or is there some problem i'm facing?


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i'm really lookin forward to ASUS P5B VM.
> 
> it retails @ around 8.5k, so i'll sell my current Intel dg965 & get myself asus
> 
> ...



ASUS P5B VM is a good board as well. With the kind of board and RAM you have I'd suggest even sell you processor and go for 6300. With this trio we can OC C2D like hell and you get a blazing performence.

I have no idea about the error. Never heard "DIMM cant be activated". All I can give you is the correct way to install DDR2 ram. One stick should be connected to Channel A and other one at Channel B. In other words do not plug in the RAM on to the consecutive slots, it should be installed on to alternative slots. Usually the ram slots are color coded so your ram should be installed on to the same color slots. In this way you fully utilise your mobo's dual channel capability. 

Which video card r you using..........


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

the video card is Onboard *Intel GMA X3000*.

i'm running Vista Beta 2, in the DXDIAG, it shows its just *GMA 3000* (& not GMA *X*3000)

about C2d, my folks are going to Australia, so r C2D those cheap over there, coz i've already added 1GB Sony Mem. Stick, DV Tapes,...to the list . 

if in Australia is costly, (they'll be goin via Singapore, but no stay @ singapore) so is there shops for C2D @ the Singapore Airport itself


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> the video card is Onboard *Intel GMA X3000*.
> 
> i'm running Vista Beta 2, in the DXDIAG, it shows its just *GMA 3000* (& not GMA *X*3000)
> 
> ...



AFAIK Intel GMA X3000 is a pretty decent onboard solution with support to DX9c, Open GL 2.0, Pixel shader and vertex shader model 3.0, so you should not face any problem running most of the todays games with effects, however the peak memory bandwidth is just 12Gbps so try not to play games at insane resolutions. Even the modest 7600 GT has 22Gbps bandwidth.

C2D would be expensive in australia, only US should be our choise in these cases. Checkout the following site just as a reference.........

*www.shopbot.com.au/default.asp?kw=core+2+duo&position=search

Get it from India only...

PS: BTW GMA 3000 and X3000 are two different chipset with diff performance, so checkout which one does your mobo has........


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

on my mobo (box & Intel website) says its GMA X3000, but in desktop propereties it shows as GMA 3000.

i just updated the gfx. drivers, & after the update only i the Aero interface of Vista got activated.

check the pic
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/6416/deskuc0.th.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> on my mobo (box & Intel website) says its GMA X3000, but in desktop propereties it shows as GMA 3000.
> 
> i just updated the gfx. drivers, & after the update only i the Aero interface of Vista got activated.
> 
> ...



mmmm even I checked it does shows to have x3000, howeve there is small difference in both 3000 and x3000...

1. There is no vertex shader model support in 3000 where as x3000 has vertexshader model 3.0

2. 3000 supports Pixel shader model 2.0 as against to 3.0 in x3000.

3. Open GL support is 1.4 as compared to 2.0 in x3000.

Download Everest to determine your Pixel shader model if it shows 3.0 you have x3000 simple. Run the report in everest, it would contain somethig like this......


Direct3D Device Properties:  
   Available Local Video Memory   250428 KB  
   Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP)   385023 KB  
   Rendering Bit Depths   16, 32  
   Z-Buffer Bit Depths   16, 24  
   Min Texture Size   1 x 1  
   Max Texture Size   4096 x 4096  
*Vertex Shader Version   3.0  
   Pixel Shader Version   3.0*

You can download everest from..........

*www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtml

PS ::: I doubt you have 3000 because Vista Aero Premium needs pixel shader model 3.0 to work and since its working you must be having x3000......


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

thanks sam, i'll check & update.
__________
from the report

*Direct3D Device Properties:  *
   Available Local Video Memory   65536 KB  
   Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP)   196608 KB  
   Rendering Bit Depths   16, 32  
   Z-Buffer Bit Depths   16, 24, 32  
   Min Texture Size   1 x 1  
   Max Texture Size   2048 x 2048  
   Vertex Shader Version   Not Supported  
   Pixel Shader Version   2.0


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

oops It seems you have 3000 and not x3000. Are you sure Vista Aero Premium is working coz it needs pixel shader to work......I think 
Leme see maybe I am wrong on this.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i dunno, the pic posted has that Aero ,right?

or is it b'coz of this Vista Beta2, that the drivers are not working properly.

i couldnt find a beta2 driver, there were for full versions & RTM only.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i dunno, the pic posted has that Aero ,right?
> 
> or is it b'coz of this Vista Beta2, that the drivers are not working properly.
> 
> i couldnt find a beta2 driver, there were for full versions & RTM only.



Sorry I was wrong Aero does not require PS 3. My fault. Is the pic having Aero I am not sure. The pic does shows translucent effect.

You should also see dynamic reflections in the close, maximise icons(top right corner of any window).
Nicely animated minimize and miximize procedure.
And the best.........flip window feature ( ALT+TAB) is also animated. it should look something like......

*i19.tinypic.com/2ypapuf.jpg

If you have all this......Aero feature is at its full throttle.............enjoy......


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i dunno about the reflection part, but it does glow when i hover the mouse over it.

& the 3D flip window is missing, i dunno how to turn it ON. i'm able to select the Aero Interface colours though.

this is what i get when i Alt+TAB
*img454.imageshack.us/img454/1421/untitledsm1.th.jpg

when i took screenshot using "Print Scr" key, it only took this part & not the whole desktop. why?


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

FLIP 3d aero is only supported when atleast Sm2.0 requirments are met and if not then its simple .. but you can turn it on bu Display setting is control panel.
and after prnt+screen Vista focused on your active part which is a speciality ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i hope its this Vista beta2  the problem, b'coz its an original Intel mobo & RAM i'm having, & Intel wont do some cheap trick like this. naming GMA3000 as X3000.

this is the Visual settings panel *img521.imageshack.us/img521/589/79816940np5.th.jpg

this is  all options i got.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> FLIP 3d aero is only supported when atleast Sm2.0 requirments are met and if not then its simple .. but you can turn it on bu Display setting is control panel....



There we go, we have an answer, so AERO does require SM but for lilmited features. 



> and after prnt+screen Vista focused on your active part which is a speciality ....



I never knew that.....seems another nifty feature of vista


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

in RC1 and RC2 and RTM there are many more options as to choose between effects and one more thing that this feature is enabled after installing PROPER drivers...

in your pic no other option seems matching..


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Intel wont do some cheap trick like this. naming GMA3000 as X3000.this is  all options i got.



I completely agree with you. But I am sure only x3000 supports SM 3.0, and everest wont lie. Chackout the following link...

*www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=2837

You have DG965WH right? Its does shows x3000 on the website........I am not sure why it shows as 3000 in the display properties......


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

IS X3000 turning very good... dont know much about intel though.. so just asked for knowledge

as i use AMD .. and is it coming in 975 or what ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

maan my life's filled up with all kinds of sh1t

Point Zero=>I was DARN Happy when i got Corsair RAm & 965WH mobo
1st =>i had such an big Heart Attack when i found out that the RAM may not run on this DG965WH m/b
2nd =>but I was extremely Happy when they worked.
3rd =>XP refuses to install
4th =>Vista is Confusing
5th =>Vista shows that its not *GMA X3000* but just *GMA 3000*
6th =>I'm Not able to install any anti virus , if i do i get BSOD & then i've Restore the PC (already done twice, with Avast & KIS)
7th =>I've already Installed Vista 2 times
8th =>On first Install, i was able to play .avi Video files (cartoon) in VLC player, but rit now it plays only Audio.
9th =>The Game's run slower than on my old m/b & RAM (GMA900, 256MB RAM)
10th =>i'm really Pissed off rit now.

so see, i was happy only twice, after that its all sad or sorrow or sad or sorrowness

WTF, as soon as my folks leave for Australia, i'm gonna sell this mobo & my get myself a ASUS.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Nice one .... BUT what happened ... what is the difference between GMAX3000 and GMA 3000 arent thy same.????

and dont worry !!! you will have a nice time after this...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

read all about my *Adventures with the New Mobo & RAM * here- >Post what you purchased (1st 2-3 pages) & here Installing XP NTLDR error


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

thanks for the links... i think i will be reading it now...

you have many reps ??? HOW ???


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

goto Gamerz Section, Technology Section & i got reped for posting MY problem (post what yo... thread), i guess i indirectly helped 4 ppls & got some in Review Section


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Good one    you might be page 3 material    ...

NICE ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

btw how do i find whether the Vista beta2 i'm running is x64 bit or x32 bit. & if its running on that x64/32 bit mode or not

my proessor does support x64. its a "P4, 3.06GHz- 519K EM64T 533MHz FSB"
__________
i've d/led & installed Vista 32bit "Driver Revision: 15.0.2.1132" frm here- Intel GMA drivers
__________
btw this Zebronics Cabinet's SMPS fan is Noisy, noisy coz its spining very fast.

& add this to the LEDs they are too much to game quietly at night


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

go to device manager and then see this




and if yours CPU IS NOT x64 then you can't install X64 edition of VISTA


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

and i too have a zebronics cabinet but it aint making any sound in fans.. i have that Antibiotic one with two blue and one green fan


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

it says x86-Based PC.

wat the heck is this x32, x64, x86

btw which is better, x64 or x86, coz i've heard  & seen only x32 & x64 apps.

so wat am i running here, a 32 bit Vista or...
__________
same cabinet

the SMPS fan spins a bit faster than others, so the noise is made


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

not x32 BUT X86 is the 32 bit system and x64 is that your OS is 64 bit os...

X86 stands for 32 bit system.. and OS   X32 is  nonono...  

you are running 32 bit vista .. x64 is better as its future but for now x86 is compatible with every application.. i too have vista RTM x64 installed and my modem aint working .. and many other devices.. so X32 is ok for now but 64 bit computing is future
__________
Ooo so you also have ANTIBIOTIC great... i am haivng ANTEC SMPS and it very silent so i think its not making noise... 
__________
*download.microsoft.com/download/9/...83e3-86258e9e780c/Benefits_of_Windows_x64.doc


*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/64bit/russel_exploringx64.mspx
__________
*blogs.msdn.com/stoey/archive/2005/01/27/361880.aspx


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

one diffrnc, i have Zebronic SMPS, so that sums up my problm.

thanks for clarifying my doubts(x86), so i d'led the correct drivers, even then no X3000 ...my life's filled up with Sh1t...11th part
__________


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

 yeah 11th part i remember.... great... i think your problem will sort out in VISTA RTM.. so why dont you purchase VISTA its just $289 TAX paid.. in US
__________
yeah WAITING .. invite me for dinner  joking     
__________
*www.windowsmarketplace.com/details.aspx?view=info&itemid=3268636*www.windowsmarketplace.com/details.aspx?view=info&itemid=3268636


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

WT heck

dude, i had to beg to my parents to let me get these m/b & RAM (got them for $307), now if i tell lets spend another $289- they'll kill me.

just now my dad told me why does Vista ask soo much questions In Deleting just ONE file, he also told me to Install XP.

 now what the heck should i do, i dismantled my Lovely HP Pavilion  (took HDD, Processor, CD ROM), which was working PERFECTLY.

my problm wud solve as soon as i Install XP - that too I HOPE

now my mom came & asked wat am i gonna do with HP, coz we payed 42k for it.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

yeah !!! there were many problems in BETA 2 but now all these are gone ...

not talking about RTM but in RC also all these problems are goneeee...

but $289 is heck of price to spend now after a system.. But Xp is compatible for now.. So stick to it.. havent you UPDATED VISTA BETA2..

   

but you have to get vista in coming future..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

rit now i was exteremly happy with XP, but it refuses to Install (ntldr error) in new system, so as i did not have any other option i installed Vista b2.

so Vista is like a temp. soln., untill unless i get a full Vista, i'll never take chance installing it again. coz i dont wanna convert the GMA X3000 to just GMA3000


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

So why didnt you repaired that NTLDR error..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

coz i'm a NOOB

well i guess its b'coz of the Recovery Partiton (D: drive) (frm old OEM XP install).

that 6.4GB drive has MiniNT, i386, Windows folder, so when i boot with NO OS (C: drive formatted), the XP installer is accessing those files to install ,which is resulting in this error. 

as that drive is purely for OEM XP of HP Pavilion Desktop(read it as based on Intel 915g m/b), it shows such error.

its just a BIG wild guess.

so tell me whether i'm wrong or not


i was searching for a vista compatible Backup maker (like acronis true image) to take a image of that drive & Format that partition, as i'll need that partition later.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

how much partitions do you have and in what file system are they formatted..
and which make your HDD is...


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> it says x86-Based PC.
> 
> wat the heck is this x32, x64, x86
> 
> ...



Man I went out of a long discuession........

To begin with x64 and x32 both are x86 . x86 is a common abbreviation for any of the [Intel 80x86] range. Its discribs the architecture and the instruction set used in all Intel processors. Its as old as the first 8086 and have come a looooooonnngg way since. 

x64 is a scaled down or I would say commercialized version of IA64 which was the first true 64 Bit processor. x86-64 requires more general-purpose registers (16) with higher capacity (64bit), more 128-bit SSE registers (16) and linear 64-bit addressing. 

AFAIK your processor is a 64 Bit processor ( if it has EMT64 it is) and so you can run a 64 Bit OS

Which one is better, well a 64 Bit OS runs better on a 64 Bit Processor but the point is that 90% of the applications we use do not utilise the 64 Bit capability(though gradually more and more applications, drivers and games are been developed keeping the 64 Bit processing in mind) and so we do not see much performance diff. You might notice a performance increase natively while working in the OS. 

I hope that made few things clear....


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

initially the HP came with two partitions, one C: ~65GB (pre-installed XP sp2), & D: 6.41.

its a Hitachi HDD.
__________
yeah it did clear my doubt.

the procy. is a EM64T. (sticker on HP cabinet)

thanks again SAM


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

so you want to save your current partition also.. and after that reformat..

but you got to do repartition and that saving partition cant be done in VISTA coz not many softwares gives support for VISTA... dont you have backup for that thing which you dont wanna loose..
__________
so yours is a 64 bit proccessor


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

hey VIMAL getting thanked without any reason ???   

LUCKY man


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i only want to save that D: drive (recovery partition), 

as i'll be getting new HDD (in march), then i'll need tat partiton. 

coz i'll be putting either the new or old HDD back into HP desktop. this way i can  escape with this cabby , m/b, & ofcourse RAM to Chennai.

[off topic]
vimal, sorry but a typo. instead of typin SAM,  i typed Vimal

in my pissed off situation, lot of Memory leak, in my head


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

okeyyyy ,,, so you can make a little partition from your 65 Gb by any good partition maker (as you must hav heard in forum) which can make new partitions from existing without having to format make that partition of 7 gb and then copy this partition with a Dm to that drive ( if current is NTFS then the new one should be NTFS and if its FAT32 then FAT32)

you can also do this if you have a old HDD or if you can get of any friends..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

oops sorry. i didnt inform.

rit now i hav 4 primary partitions, C=17gb, D=6.41, E=25, F=25

all imp data in E & F parti., both have ~3.5GB free space each.

C has only 6.89gb free space, & i've installed only vista on it


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

hey i am getting confused !!!! which partition you want to save anongst 4 of these!!! can you get a backup HDD


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

about backup HDD- rit now i cant.

i wanted to save D: drive (6.41GB).
i tried Vista's backup s/w, but it says it cant do the backup, maybe beta2 bug.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

yeah may be ,,, but for that you cant stop your work going... ok i will search for the software and let you know by tomorrow.... SURE...


----------



## monkey (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Hey guys, don't u think that discussion has gone too out of the way of this thread?


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

  you wanted to say


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

^^actually it is a bug,(pointed by s18000rpm)
If you make  without typing anything it will appear as :d


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

are you saying to get a avtar to me


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

@monkey, i guess the OP's problem has solved, & mine just starte & we are discussing a major problem only 

its either me or Vista, my dad's gonna kick sumone, i hope you guys come with a soln. soon, or it'll be me only


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I would say assemble your hp pavallion again


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

18000 leave vista for now. Get an xp64 or continue with plain XP SP2. I know vista looks sexy but your system is facing compatibility issues, first clear those out then go for vista........that to full n proper not those betas and tetas. My experience you end up being more frustrated than satisfied.

And whats that backup thing, why do you wanna back up your D drive with a s/w backup. Its plain data if I am not wrong. You need a s/w backup tool to backup OS, drivers and application;; not data. For data you simply copy it to another HDD as a backup. It should be C whose backup should be taken ( Its called imaging), so that if things go wrong or you have a virus attack you can bring up your entire system back using the backup tool. ( Norton ghost for me is the best backup tool)

I hope I am not missing something in the discuession. Excuse me If I went the wrong way.......


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> @VIMAL So you want BOTH VISTA and him to be kicked



naaa only vista, he is good to stay on forums.

PS::: and thanks for the support....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

If he assembles the HP,atleast he will not be kicked as xp works on HP


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

yeah !!! you are correct but VISTA is not that bad yaar


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Boys quote!!! I am confused who is replying to whom.....


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I never knew what "^^" ment sorry.....you people continue.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I am deleting all the sh1t posts by me in this thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

sorry guys, unexpected internet down.

btw, does this AntiBiotic Cabby, beep three times to notify 30 degree temperature.

i though the m/b was beeping & then removed the RAM & re-inserted it. (intel m/b manual say- 3 beeps means RAM not compatible)
Sh11t over sh1t i freaked out for nothing

btw SAM, i really want to install XP, but its refusing (ntldr error).

why i want to create an image of that D: (recovery) Drive is, in HP, it can install m/b drivers, modem, audio..drivers, if its deleted, i have to do full system recovery, in which all data on HDD (all partition) will be deleted.

so ultimately i'll need tat drive 

so if i make a image of that drive, it'll be easy to put it back, as whenever i tried  to open it in HP, it wud show "HP Recovery Partition", cant be accessed. (the drive wont open in HP), some encryption or other stuffs.

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/4738/22357404vn7.th.jpg

how do i enable "show hidden files"? man this Vista is confusing

WTF, you two (vimal & shantanu) are already planning My Future


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

No,the forum was actually down
sh1t over sh1t(flush it)
btw. *WHY DON'T YOU TRY TO FIX NTLDR SH!T*


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Click Start. 

Open Computer. 

Press the ALT key. 

Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options. 

Select the View Tab. 

Under the Hidden files and folders heading select Show hidden files and folders. 

Uncheck the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option. 

Click Yes to confirm. 

Click OK.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i missed that *Alt* part thanks shantanu

@vimal, i tried to fix it, but cud not, & i do have to Show OFF Vista 2morow, so..."Operation XP" begins at exactly 2:30pm

check out the contents of D: drive (recovery partition)
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/9895/125iv5.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Fuc* me I can't help you in this recovery partition thing
BTW.When will "operation show off"begin.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i found both files here (ntldr & ntdetect.com)

so guys give the "command" that i've to type to copy this

is this correct

*copy D:\i386\ntldr c:\

copy D:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\*

if yes, thank goodness, my back's safe

& will it work, i mean i'll be copying this frm the HDD itself.

i also have a floppy drive, can it be used for this purpose?

@vimal "Operation Show OFF" begins at exactly 10am.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

you are doing it right 
*tnd.com/camosun/elex130/dostutor2.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

thats wat i do most of the times: trial & Error

like the m/b & RAM


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> sorry guys, unexpected internet down.
> 
> btw, does this AntiBiotic Cabby, beep three times to notify 30 degree temperature.
> 
> ...



mmmm I did'nt realise HP makes a recovery partition in D. Never used a branded PC in my PC life of 15 years........

Missing NTLDR could be due to many reasons, but on a fresh install it usually mean incompatibility. Since you already have gone through the grulling NTLDR troubleshooting from all MCSE's I would only add a small part......

My guess is its because of trying to install XP on a HDD which already has XP files on it ( D in your case.). 
Suggestions......Do'nt use you old HDD which has OEM XP installed. Use a different HDD, format and perform a fresh install, things would go smoothly. 
Use your old HDD only for your OEM XP. 
If I were you I would'nt have bothered about keeping the OEM thing. I would have repartition the entire HDD ( which removes the partition OEM D as well ), install the fresh XP64 or XP32 SP2, install all the drivers, install all the applications (Office, zippers and all you need) and then simply image the C drive using Norton Ghost. 

AND this is what I have actually done with my current system. Leaves you with a LOT of less pain. If things go wrong or heck even if I have to experiment things I do it bindas as I have backed up(imaged) C:. All I do is to run the image file and vola!!, the entire OS along with all the drivers and applications are back to its original state, that to in 12 minuts flat (Its 5 GB loaded backed up C drive we are talking about)

The only precaution you need to take is not to keep any data on C ( like MP3 or DOC files). Only install the OS drivers and applications.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

it could not get any WORSE than this sh1t

well as i pointed out, that cause for the NTLDR error could be the Recovery Partition, i was Correct, i deleted that partition & everything installed smoothly.

currently i've installed XP Pro. (not SP2).

none of the drivers are installing, except Display Driver & Intel LAN Pro, which i had to install MANUALLY

all other driver (thru CD) are returning that this system is not Supported (i bought Intel DG965WH m/b).

is it b'coz this XP Pro is NOT SP2.

i tried AutoPatcher, but even after installation/updating (thru Autopatcher) i got an error during installation

even KIS gave that error, that is get SP1 or higher.

Wat should i do now. i dont have AUDIO now


hi SAM, i too doubted the SAME -  recovery partition.

can u guys tell me where to get the SP2? PLEASE


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> it could not get any WORSE than this sh1t
> 
> well as i pointed out, that cause for the NTLDR error could be the Recovery Partition, i was Correct, i deleted that partition & everything installed smoothly.



So I was pretty much right on this part, chalo.....atleast we have a going....



> none of the drivers are installing, except Display Driver & Intel LAN Pro, which i had to install MANUALLY
> 
> all other driver (thru CD) are returning that this system is not Supported (i bought Intel DG965WH m/b).
> 
> is it b'coz this XP Pro is NOT SP2.



That should not be the case. You driver CD provided with the mobo should be able to install all the drivers. Though SP2 is needed its not a must.

I was able to install ALL essential drivers provieded by the ASUS mobo.

BTW which drives are you trying to install. Display and LAN are already there, I guess anly audio is left. Try figuring it out you should be able to install through the provided CD.


> can u guys tell me where to get the SP2? PLEASE



Well.....If you were in delhi I could have given it to you.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Thanks sam, 
but no drivers Installed, except LAN & Display & LAN, i had to browse the CD & install them separately.
AUDIO is not at all working, in Vista without even installing the Audio drvrs, its workig.

so now i'm Dual Booting.

know wat even though Vista beta 2 is soo buggy, its working real smooth than XP Pro


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Yes he is right, but in my case i.e for ASUS P5B mobo what they have done is, they have provided a q-connector. Q-connector is jumper looking connector, all you do is to connect the HDD LED, Power Switch cord and Reset switch cord (which are clearly labeled)to the q connector and then just plug the q connector on to the mobo's panel connector. Rest is taken care off by itself. P5B has oodels of such kind of features.



Ya they are connected just as given in the manual, one two pin small plug like is left free which is coming out from the HDD led connector, the HDD LED is constantly RED, rest all is working fine. help me.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

dude make sure the "printed letter side" of the connector (frm cabinet) is always facing outside.

refer this pic
*img329.imageshack.us/img329/1193/ledoc2.th.jpg

made it specially for the purpose of understanding


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

yessssssssss.!!!! well earlier i was fed up with this, but after posting here my prob, I decided to take a risk, 

actually I have "zebronics peace" cabinet and it has two 'HDD led' plugs. one is for the front LCD (moving fan) and  the other is for HDD LED bulb at the front of the cabinet, I connected the original one to a jumper like cord and then finally to the Q-connector, at it worked. the original plug was connected to the serial connector of my Mobo (that stupid assembler )  thanks, got inspiration from you guys (trying a hand by yourself first.    ) . everything is working fine. thanks a lot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> yessssssssss.!!!!


I remember one of those catalina missions of GTA


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

another problem, got my dragon fan replaced because it was not running at all, but the new one is also not running. although the wire coming from cabinet is working for every other fan, except the bigger. Am i doing something wrong.? anyone owing PEACE cabinet please help me in running the bigger dragon fan. helllpppp.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

by Dragon Fan, do you mean the fan upper side.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> by Dragon Fan, do you mean the fan upper side.



If is upper fan then he should know that, it is set to run at particular temprature and will automatically start, when that temp is reached. It should be kept in on position.

If you want to test just lower its preset temp from front panel and it will start running. 

But all the fans running, you will have helicopter hovering like noise there.


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> by Dragon Fan, do you mean the fan upper side.


yes the LED fan at upper side of 8cm led fan i.e. bigger fan located at the side of the panel of the cabinet (the 20cm one)
__________


			
				premsharma said:
			
		

> If is upper fan then he should know that, it is set to run at particular temprature and will automatically start, when that temp is reached. It should be kept in on position.
> 
> If you want to test just lower its preset temp from front panel and it will start running.
> 
> But all the fans running, you will have helicopter hovering like noise there.


after lowering the temperature the lcd turned red and the indicator for front fan started moving but the fan is not?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

dude you totaly confused me

refer this pic. & tell me which Fan is not working, & also tell me which connector is connected with which.
as i've edited the pic with the respective FAN #.

*img127.imageshack.us/img127/3508/dsc04382azs4.th.jpg

btw this is Zebronics AntiBiotic with a Jet Engine (the Zebronics PSU Fan)


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I have peace and your's is a different one, the fan that is not working is placed at the upper side of fan 2 in your picture in the side panel.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

that means its FAN # 3, so have you connected the "FAN 3" Cable from the LCD Panel to this Fan

Note- these cables are Named, like Fan1, Fan 2....


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

no the cables are not named as you said like fan1, fan2.... you can have a look at picture of the cabinet here *www.zebronics.net/peace.asp, the fan on the side panel (the bigger round one) is not functioning....


----------



## premsharma (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> no the cables are not named as you said like fan1, fan2.... you can have a look at picture of the cabinet here *www.zebronics.net/peace.asp, the fan on the side panel (the bigger round one) is not functioning....



That means you have connected it wrong. The upper fan [RAM fan] will get connected to these wires which you have connected with side panel fan. Just swap the connections.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

dude if you have *only Two FAN Connectors from the LCD Panel*, then *connect one to the REAR FAN & the other to Upper (TOP) FAN*  

& refer this pic for the rest of Connections 

*img66.imageshack.us/img66/9461/77234795gy6.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

^^The person who rated this file 1 is me
How did you take that pic(of course I know you are using a cameraWhich one)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

if there is no power to ant fan connector from front panel, then attach the pin into the fan socket in mobo. Its little hard to do it. My antibiotic has the very same problem nd i solved it like that.
*img353.imageshack.us/img353/2451/dsc03874bw6.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^The person who rated this file 1 is me
> How did you take that pic(of course I know you are using a cameraWhich one)


 
i'm usin *Sony Cyber Shot DSC- P41* (4.1 MP)
__________


			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> if there is no power to ant fan connector from front panel, then attach the pin into the fan socket in mobo. Its little hard to do it. My antibiotic has the very same problem nd i solved it like that.
> *img353.imageshack.us/img353/2451/dsc03874bw6.th.jpg



dude you are Damaging the M/B connectors, the m/b's plastic  socket is very delicate.

& by the looks of it, it seems you've missed a connector from LCD Panel.

this Fan connector should be connected with one from the LCD Panel


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

One of the connector from LCD panel dun work. Most dealers are out of stock of antibiotics nd itll take more than 2 weeks to replace the cab, so i managed to run the fan in this manner.The plastic supports bends back without any damage nd it does not affect the mobo fan pins also. 
the mobo connector has three pins nd the fan connector has only two, so it should be connected in among two of those pins in a specific manner.
Ive made the whole cab an excellent air cooled cab, look at the screenshots.


*img411.imageshack.us/img411/9180/dsc03875yj8.th.jpg

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/9941/dsc03877vg5.th.jpg

*img400.imageshack.us/img400/8012/dsc03878xr0.th.jpg


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Ive made the whole cab an excellent air cooled cab, look at the screenshots.
> 
> 
> *img411.imageshack.us/img411/9180/dsc03875yj8.th.jpg


A bit off topic
Does having that plastic insulation pipe helps in anyway or just done for keeping the wires clean & tidy?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

this the FAN conntr in AntiBiotic, should be same in Peace cabyy too 
*img484.imageshack.us/img484/9061/17528011gz5.th.jpg.

in Peace cabby., there should be THREE of these coming from LCD Panel.
__________


			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> A bit off topic
> Does having that plastic insulation pipe *helps in* anyway or just done for *keeping the wires clean & tidy*


*helps in* *keeping the wires clean & tidy*. the Cabby interior is left Clean, non messy...
__________


			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Ive made the whole cab an excellent air cooled cab, look at the screenshots.
> 
> 
> *img411.imageshack.us/img411/9180/dsc03875yj8.th.jpg
> ...


Dude what is this*8 FANS*     (excluding CPU & PSU ones)

btw have you Overclocked  the procy, gfx. card.???


----------



## malcolm (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

those sleeves look like the sleeves from local electronics shop. It can be put to good use like this.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

@ranjan2001
yes those pipes makes the cluttered cables tidy. In addition it facilitates better airflow nd so cooling.

also can u plz tell whts ur normal GPU temps nd the temps at full load?
dl nvtemp log from:
*www.mvktech.net/components/com_rem...?id=1418&chk=a6e65f55d9d72013b9eadf311b093f7a
run it in background nd run some heavy game at max quality for 1/2 hr nd come back nd see the graph or log at desktop nd plz tell the max temp.....

@s18000rpm
see my sig, ive oced most things in my PC
__________
card @ 630/1550


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Thanks, I think I need to have those surely in my comp if it reduces temp & increases airflow.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

i had a zebronics geforce cabinet(black) with the door but later  had to change it due to my new graphic card 880gtx from leadtek.i seriously consider coolermaster praetorian cabinet its icy and keep your hardware cool enough.but i own antec900 cabinet costs around 9500+tax.
the only product that i own from zebronics is power suppies zeb730 watts costs 6800+tax and is the only nvidia sli and quad sli certified,quad sli i mean installing two 7950 gx2 card in mobo.my god its so quiet even when i overclock my cpu it never shows any hicchups.
i dont recommend any one to buy any product from zebronics except power supplies of 650 watts or 730 watts


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

^^At that kind of a price, you are better off buying a Corsair HX 620W. Don't be fooled by the low wattage ratings, its very very underrated and can easily power a dual 8800GTX with dual core machine. I was quoted 9k all inc for the Antec 900 but its crap compared to the stacker 810 which you can get at the same price. I spent a bit more and got the 830 .


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

to chaos,antec900 has agood look and has enough space.regarding my zeb730watts i have tested it using 2 leadtek 7950 gx2 cards without overclocking cpu from my friends and played oblivion with all high setting for 4 hours,keeping the download on.it didnt show any hiccups AT ALL.corsair hx620 watts costs around 6200+tax here in bangalore yeah its also good no doubt.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I purchased zebcronics jhansi cabinet , a month ago


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

How is Zebronics 500W platinum for 2k????I want just an above avg quality one nd dun need a top notch one. Im also attracted by the looks of it. Now im facing lil trouble at full load on my present ordinary zebronics 400w which i got with my cab.
The LED fan in that 500w platinum would be gr8 in the cab, so im more interested in such a one.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

aravind_n20,
                i am begging you dont buy that zeb500 watts platinum series i have suffered a lot and it makes hell lot of noice while you are doing multiple task such as gaming downloading.the only attraction part of this smps is that a blue light emitting from back.its looks awsome in the night.i suggest you buy smsps with nvidia certified.zeb540,640 and zeb730 are the only once u can count on.it is also said diamond series use the technology of skyhawk co.i have no idea what skyhawk co is about


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

@ancientrites 
do ya kno the price of 540 diamond??

also the noise that 500w platinum produces, is it the noise of fan? its a 120mm fan nd so it should be silent that an 80mm fan know?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I bought the zebronics 500W platinum PSU & the fan it quite silent, its not that noisy, the peace cabby 120mm side fan do make a noise when it spins & that can be bit loud for many people if u sit in a silent room like I do.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

540 diamond is 2300/-


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

what is the spec difference between diamond & platinum, zebronics site gives no info about the product.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

Diamond is also true power as Platinum,but it also gives multiple SATA and SLI connectors..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

I heard 540 Diamond is for 4k...not 2.4k
@rajan can u plz tell if the PSU fan at bottom of PSU blows air downwards or upwards(to PSU components)??

Diamond has many more features than Platinum. Its modular and fan speed is controlled with a thermistor. It has detachable cables and as shantanu_webmaster said, they have multiple SATA connectors nd is SLI certified too.
The power if balanced b/w each 12v rails according to the need of the system.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Zebronics Cabinets & power supplies*

no its 2.3 k in Delhi (rest i dont know)


----------



## radeonfx_103 (Dec 13, 2008)

Guyz this is bad i got a zebronics antibiotics

and the problem is that i cant put the DVD-writer frm the inside ..

is there a way to put it from outside kind of or sum trick to insert it. plzz help


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have never put the dvd writer from inside in any of the cabinets, whats the problem u r facing, can u post the images?

It goes backwards in the cabinet from front, u shouldn't have any problem. 

Some dvd writers come with extra face on front to match the cabinet cover that needs to be removed.............is that the problem u r facing??


----------



## radeonfx_103 (Dec 14, 2008)

The thing is i cannot remove the panel of the cabinet where dvd-rw are kept .. 

letZ see if i can do something .... 

can sum1 post some images .... how to put the dvd-rw in Zebronics antibiotics

dude i am also an assembler had given upto 10pcs but in a fix presently


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 14, 2008)

radeonfx_103 said:


> Guyz this is bad i got a zebronics antibiotics
> 
> and the problem is that i cant put the DVD-writer frm the inside ..
> 
> is there a way to put it from outside kind of or sum trick to insert it. plzz help


In antibiotic in order to insert dvd writer u need to take out whole front panel,detach the front panel carefully and slide in the dvd writer.


----------



## radeonfx_103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Front panel of the dvd writer or of the cabinet


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

radeonfx_103 said:


> The thing is i cannot remove the panel of the cabinet where dvd-rw are kept ..
> 
> letZ see if i can do something ....
> 
> ...



just press inward on the top & side(top left & top right) of the panel with your hands & pull towards you..the panel will open.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 14, 2008)

radeonfx_103 said:


> Front panel of the dvd writer or of the cabinet



cabinet front panel


----------



## radeonfx_103 (Dec 14, 2008)

thnx for all your help guyz all done ..............


----------

